# Lethargic Froglet



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am seekign some advice. I do not think I will be able to save my azureus froglet, but I want to try.
About 2 1/2 weeks ago I found this little guy in his parents tank just hopping around. I pulled him out and sstuck him in his own container. He was fine, eating, hopping, climbing.
But today, I went to msit him and he is 95% limp and lethargic. He fell on his back and dfidn't even try to turn over. I put some flies in front of him and he is not eating.
Any advice?
Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Temps ?
Humidity levels ?
Type of water used ?
Describe enclosure in detail....
Suppliments? Exp date?
Food?


The more info we have....the better we can assist.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for your assistance. About an hour after I posted this, the little guy was all shriveled up. Humidity runs at 95%, temp was 74-76 (same as all my other darts), he was eating d. melanogaster flies dusted w/repti calcium, about 4 a day. He was only about .35 inches in length but his arms/legs were extraordinary long compared to other froglets his size. He was very skinny, no belly to him at all.
He was in a plastic container (from Josh's Frogs) with spagnum moss, live plants, split pod and water bowl.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear that...

Maybe that froglets was deficient in some way. First froglets usually have a lot of problems like SLS.

More than likely, there was nothing you could do.


----------

